# 16MB Diamond Viper TNT 3D AGP graphics card > Need driver for win 98



## thegreatone (Jan 10, 2003)

16MB Diamond Viper TNT 3D AGP graphics card driver download for a Dell XPS T550. Any Help appreicated!!

thanks
Dan


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

You might try here:
Diamond Viper V550 TNT [nVidia RIVA TNT] 
http://www.nvidia.com/object/riva_drivers

and choose

RIVA128 Driver for Windows 9x AGP
Version: 3.37
File Size: 1MB


----------

